# Massey GC2310



## Daski (Aug 11, 2021)

Hello 
Bought a used GC2310, no idea what year... research tells me ran from 2004 to 2008?

My issue is that after a while the hydraulic oil seems to over heat and I lose all hydraulic power other than driving. I let it cool and it lifts decent for a time. I've read so much my head is spinning, is there a hydraulic cooling system on these? Could a crappy radiator be an issue? I notice a fair amount of fluid where it is parked but assumed that was due to me overfilling. 

I am handy with a wrench but this is my first tractor. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. The first thing I'd do would be to clean up the tractor if it requires it, then identify and tackle the leaks. You shouldn't have "a fair amount or fluid" under the tractor when it's parked. 
When checking over the tractor pop the hood and check the radiator. There may very well be an oil cooler attached the the front of it.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Also, you may have a radiator with an oil cooling section built into it. 

Another possibility is that you may have a suction leak in your hydraulic system. Air builds up in the hydraulic fluid to the point that the fluid is no longer functional. When the tractor stops functioning check your hydraulic fluid for tiny air bubbles entrained in the fluid.


----------



## Daski (Aug 11, 2021)

Thanks guys! 

I will be checking all the above this weekend when I get up to the property. Being preemptive I was looking into the replacement pump 4265224M92. I can't seem to find them in stock anywhere, any clues?

Does anyone have a diagram of the hydraulic system? Can't believed a 15 year or older tractor manual isn't made available free. 

I plan to clean the filter located behind the left rear tire and replace hydraulic filter as well. 

What is best way to check for air, drain some oil from drain plug? The viewing glass is almost impossible to see with the rear back hoe on.... next step there may be to take that off for now anyways. I do like the extra weight.


----------



## Daski (Aug 11, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Also, you may have a radiator with an oil cooling section built into it.
> 
> Another possibility is that you may have a suction leak in your hydraulic system. Air builds up in the hydraulic fluid to the point that the fluid is no longer functional. When the tractor stops functioning check your hydraulic fluid for tiny air bubbles entrained in the fluid.


I started checking parts, went to remove the suction filter and check it and discovered there was no screen at all... just the plug/bolt came out. Wondering if a previous owner broke it and never replaced. 

Waiting on the filters I ordered but went ahead and drained the old fluid (was really dark and murky) and replaced. Started it up and I've never seen the hydraulics move so fast. Didn't run it long enough to see if it slowed once hot. Will try that out today if my fill dirt gets delivered.

I used premium fluid and also an additive I read about. 

New suction filter ordered as well. Looks like my leak is also at the suction line near that filter there is a rubber sleeve there with clamps, tightened those, may get a new sleeve ordered if I can find part number


----------

